# Genetically higher insulin levels - How to make thee most of it



## dazza22345 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Genetically higher insulin levels - How to make the most of it*

Recently I took part in a medical study which was researching into how small genetic changes can affect the way fat cells work within the body, specifically to if a genetic variant of higher insulin levels results in a higher proportion of visceral fat.

After hitting them with a freedom of information request I discovered that I was one of the rare proportion of people who have this genetic trait.

Sorry for the stupid question, but basically how do I use this information? 

I am currently on a major weight loss spree after realising I had become obese. That is about the time I joined this forum and am making good progress and am back to a normal weight, with the intention of continuing to getting myself fit and muscular, and not make the same mistakes again.

With the information that I have this genetic variant is there anything I should be doing differently, how should I use it to my advantage, and what should I avoid.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 2, 2016)

You don't. You train hard and diet right.


----------



## dazza22345 (Aug 2, 2016)

Thanks for such an informative reply.

Anyone else? or Doc, care to answer what I'm asking?

I'm not expecting to not have to diet and work hard, but the idea that a higher insulin level wouldn't make any difference is not what I imagine to be the case, hence why I'm asking a forum of knowledgeable people in a section about insulin. If it makes no difference at all then I don't see why there would be section on here about injecting insulin.


----------



## dazza22345 (Aug 2, 2016)

Specifically I'm referring to how it might effect my diet with carb levels etc.


----------



## stonetag (Aug 2, 2016)

Sounds like Doc answered your question with a direct, few word, to the point, answer. Do you want a 10 page dissertation?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 2, 2016)

dazza22345 said:


> Thanks for such an informative reply.
> 
> Anyone else? or Doc, care to answer what I'm asking?
> 
> I'm not expecting to not have to diet and work hard, but the idea that a higher insulin level wouldn't make any difference is not what I imagine to be the case, hence why I'm asking a forum of knowledgeable people in a section about insulin. If it makes no difference at all then I don't see why there would be section on here about injecting insulin.



You're incorrect on assuming why there's an insulin section here. Physiologically speaking, insulin within normal physiological range has a much different effect than insulin does when injected at supraphysiological ranges. The benefits you're assuming to be the case don't exist just bc you have slightly higher insulin than the average guy.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 2, 2016)

You are/were obese and had higher insulin levels than normal. That sounds like early symptoms of type 2 diabetes not an anabolic furnace that you can take advantage of....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 2, 2016)

Cornelius Bigsby Coanbread J. Oliver said:


> You are/were obese and had higher insulin levels than normal. That sounds like early symptoms of type 2 diabetes not an anabolic furnace that you can take advantage of....



Exactly. And like tenacious says I am curious what the rest of the blood work would show.

Why is your insulin higher? Does this study say why? Is it because your receptors are desensitized?

Injecting insulin especially combined with GH is not the same as having physiological amounts of insulin in the blood stream.

Doc was right. Train hard and burn up your glycogen stores. Diet right meaning eat within y9ur total daily energy expenditure or less to continue dropping fat.


----------



## dazza22345 (Aug 2, 2016)

Ok cheers all, 

I don't have any specific lab work done yet, but is something I will definitely consider once I'm more on target. would 23andme be any help? As this is what was recommended to me to find out more information on genetics, as they wouldn't give me specifics, only that I was in the rare group with the genetic difference..

Yeah was definitely well on my way to type 2 before, my dad has it so this research really got me thinking about that. I'm well on my way to sorting it though. 
This has all been a real eye opener for me and am just trying to learn everything I can to help me in the process.

I get what your saying about the levels not being as high as injecting, was wondering I that was the case. I guess I just imagined the higher insulin levels would make some kind of difference, and I wasn't necessarily thinking a good difference. Just that if the research proves what they're hoping then I am prone to storing more visceral fat than the general population, so would like to avoid this however possible. which I thought carb intake might effect with the extra insulin. Though I'm guessing the main thing to do is to get my bodyfat down and keep it low (10-12%)

I know I'm still a bit of a beginner in all this, but give me a few years and trust me you'll have noticed a big difference. Cheers for all the advice, I joined this forum to learn and sort myself out, so thanks for the help.


----------

